# MY STORY OF GRATITUDE



## johan (2/6/15)

I'm not good at writing love letters (_ask my dear beloved wife_), but here follows my effort:

Marcel Proust expressed it perfectly when he wrote: “*Let us be grateful to people who make us happy; they are the charming gardeners who make our souls blossom*.”

This past Sunday morning, after the Vapecon after party

The story started with @Philip Dunkley and I, enjoying a couple of too many drinks together (we tend to make each other very thirsty for some strange reason). I explained my reasons etc for moving back to Ireland, and I think it got stuck in his skull.

One evening visiting the Dunkley home (I do that when I run out of e-juice) ; during a deep intellectual conversation with his beautiful wife Julia, we were rudely interrupted by mr Dunkley (instead of mixing my e-juice) , with the words: “I think a farewell breakfast will be in order”. Thereafter, I was left in the dark with only later knowledge of; "you will be picked up Sunday morning after Vapecon round 10."

Sunday morning @Rob Fisher & @Philip Dunkley arrived to courteously pick me up. After a short distance, reminiscing about Vapecon's beautiful girls, and taking a few toots on Rob's unique stabilized Woodville Reo, we arrived at the familiar Dunkley home.

I was impressed by the absolute correct protocol being followed; I was first greeted by an ice cold beer, 'cause you never eat on an empty stomach. (To be honest, I was first greeted by the extension of their family, the crocodile "Hurley").

I was treated like a king by fellow vapers and dear friends with an outstanding farewell buffet breakfast. Some observing golden nuggets I will remember and treasure:

some esteemed vapers overindulging on pig, but I won't mention names 
fun entertainment - illustrated experiences with hippy women by @Derick 
great laughter as always, courtesy of @free3dom 's utterly dry sense of humor, and @Paulie 's contagious laughter 
enlightenment by the walking encyclopedia of technology, aka @Alex 
satisfying vapes as we tooted on each other's devices and discovering new juices
@Silver's inquisitive nature - geez he should've been an investigating journalist 
the silent operator @KieranD dare to call me oom  - observing him over the past couple of months; from humble beginnings to becoming a force to be reckoned with, made my day special with his presence 
kind words spoken by the charismatic gentle giant Philistine @Rob Fisher - "nice to be with you" 
thinking twice before you speak in @devdev's presence, as for the life of Murphy he just can't miss a pun 
the jovial bubbling personality of @Melinda :hug:
the warm hospitable beauty of Mrs Dunkly :hug:

discovering @Philip Dunkley's cooking talents 

receiving awesome undeserved gifts - someone knew my hidden desires (photo below).

You all made my soul blossom, and I will forever treasure the last Sunday of May 2015 in my heart.

*One can pay back a loan, but one dies forever in debt to those who are kind.*

Accordingly, I would like to thank the following "Charming Gardeners" in no particular order (some of you couldn't be there, and some of you didn't know, but you are cemented in my heart) :

@Philip Dunkley (and his wife Julia) - thanks for organizing this special day, your kind contribution and opening your house to all
@Oupa (Benji & Chrystel) - thanks for the awesome VM4 Special Reserve and your contribution
@Derick & @Melinda - thank you guys for your contribution and special company
@KieranD - thanks for the great juices, the Island Ice is already growing on me
@andro - thanks for your kind contribution, we have never met in person, but already feels like old friends
@Paulie - thanks for your contribution and all the laughs
@free3dom - thanks for your contribution and especially your humor
@Alex - thanks for your contribution and as always your knowledge that you so freely share
@devdev - thanks for your contribution and ... well .. 
@Silver - thanks for your contribution and kind friendship
@Yiannaki - thanks for your contribution, pity you couldn't make it
@TylerD - thanks you are a good friend that I can share un-ashamably black humor with - the rest we don't talk about  and I don't need to envy your pipe anymore
@Andre - thank you for your contribution and your wisdom - never met in person, but feels like I know you for ages
@JakesSA & @VapeGrrl - thanks for the gift (received earlier in the year) - I will take a photo at Vapefest Ireland and show them how to blow clouds 

*My world is brighter and more beautiful because of you guys. Thank you from the deepest cockles of my heart.*

PS. If any of you ever visit Ireland without my prior knowledge, you will be haunted by dry hits, burnt wicks and bitter e-juice for days on end.





​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 18


----------



## devdev (2/6/15)

What a beautiful post @johan!

I will certainly be taking you up on that bit about being in Ireland.

For my part, I will really miss your mischievous presence at our meets and meal events. I always have space in my heart for someone with a sharp mind, a keen eye for beauty, and a wicked sense of humour

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/6/15)

devdev said:


> What a beautiful post @johan!
> 
> I will certainly be taking you up on that bit about being in Ireland.
> 
> For my part, I will really miss your mischievous presence at our meets and meal events. I always have space in my heart for someone with a sharp mind, a keen eye for beauty, and a wicked sense of humour



Edited post while you posted this - now I doubt whether you still want to visit me .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/15)

@johan you rock!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (2/6/15)

QUOTE

="johan, post: 228728, member: 287"]I'm not good

 at writing love letters (_ask my dear beloved wife_), but here follows my effort:

Marcel Proust expressed it perfectly when he wrote: “*Let us be grateful to people who make us happy; they are the charming gardeners who make our souls blossom*.”

This past Sunday morning, after the Vapecon after party

The story started

 with @Philip Dunkley and I, enjoying a couple of too many drinks together (we tend to make each other very thirsty for some strange reason). I explained my reasons etc for moving back to Ireland, and I think it got stuck in his skull.

One evening visiting the Dunkley home (I do that when I run out of e-juice) ; during a deep intellectual conversation with his beautiful wife Julia, we were rudely interrupted by mr Dunkley (instead of mixing my e-juice) , with the words: “I think a farewell breakfast will be in order”. Thereafter, I was left in the dark with only later knowledge of; "you will be picked up Sunday morning after Vapecon round 10."

Sunday morning @Rob Fisher & @Philip Dunkley arrived to courteously pick me up. After a short distance, reminiscing about Vapecon's beautiful girls, and taking a few toots on Rob's unique stabilized Woodville Reo, we arrived at the familiar Dunkley home.

I was impressed by the absolute correct protocol being followed; I was first greeted by an ice cold beer, 'cause you never eat on an empty stomach. (To be honest, I was first greeted by the extension of their family, the crocodile "Hurley").

I was treated like a king by fellow vapers and dear friends with an outstanding farewell buffet breakfast. Some observing golden nuggets I will remember and treasure:

some esteemed vapers overindulging on pig, but I won't mention names 
fun entertainment - illustrated experiences with hippy women by @Derick 
 great

laughter as always, courtesy of @free3dom 's utterly dry sense of humor, and @Paulie 's contagious laughter 
enlightenment by the walking encyclopedia of technology, aka @Alex 
 satisfying

vapes as we tooted on each other's devices and discovering new juices
@Silver's inquisitive nature - geez he should've been an investigating journalist 
the silent operator @KieranD dare to call me oom  - observing him over the past couple of months; from humble beginnings to becoming a force to be reckoned with, made

 my day special with his presence 
kind words spoken by the charismatic gentle giant Philistine @Rob Fisher - "nice to be with you" 
thinking twice before you speak in @devdev's presence, as for the life of Murphy he just can't miss a pun 
the jovial bubbling personality of @Melinda :hug:
the warm hospitable beauty of Mrs Dunkly :hug:

discovering @Philip Dunkley's cooking talents 

receiving awesome undeserved gifts - someone new my hidden desires (photo below).

You all made

 my soul blossom, and I will forever treasure the last Sunday of May 2015 in my heart.

*One can pay

 back a loan, but one dies forever in debt to those who are kind.*

Accordingly, I would like to thank the following "Charming Gardeners" in no particular order (some of you couldn't be there, and some of you didn't know, but you are cemented in my heart) :

@Philip Dunkley (and his wife Julia) - thanks for organizing this special day and opening your house to all
@Oupa (Benji & Chrystel) - thanks for the awesome VM4 Special Reserve and your contribution
@Derick & @Melinda - thank you guys for your contribution and special company
@KieranD - thanks for the great

 juices, the Island Ice is already growing on me
@andro - thanks for your kind contribution, we have never met in person, but already feels like old friends
@Paulie - thanks for your contribution and all the laughs
@free3dom - thanks for your contribution and especially your humor
@Alex - thanks for your contribution and as always your knowledge that you so freely share
@devdev - thanks for your contribution and ... well .. 
@Silver - thanks for your contribution and kind friendship
@Yiannaki - thanks for your contribution, pity you couldn't make it
@TylerD - thanks you are a good friend that I can share un-ashamably black humor with - the rest we don't talk about  and I don't need to envy your pipe anymore
@Andre - thank you for your contribution and your wisdom - never met in person, but feels like I know you for ages
@JakesSA & @VapeGrrl - thanks for the gift (received earlier in the year) - I will take a photo at Vapefest Ireland and show them how to blow clouds 

*My world is brighter and more beautiful because of you guys. Thank you from the deepest cockles of my heart.*

PS. If any of you ever visit Ireland without my prior knowledge, you will be haunted by dry hits, burnt wicks and bitter e-juice for days on end.

View attachment 28464

View attachment 28465

View attachment 28466​[ QUOTE

]

Its not often there is someone who has character, humor and above all intelligence! Okay enough talking about me now lol No seriously we are all going to miss you lots! And everytime we have a meet we will have a beer for you bud!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/6/15)

Thanks for the kind words, @johan. Enjoy the pipe and stuff. Fortunately we do not have to forgo your presence on the forum.
Pity we could never meet, but shall make a plan to visit you on the Emerald Isle. Hope they have red wine there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/6/15)

What a great read... 

And well done to all the forumites for making that all happen

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (2/6/15)

wow. Awesome post. All the beat best Johan, im amazed amazed that Andre and yourself havr never met, ibthought you guys were cousins from what I observed on the forum  enjoy the pipe and other goodies mate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/6/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks for the kind words, @johan. Enjoy the pipe and stuff. Fortunately we do not have to forgo your presence on the forum.
> Pity we could never meet, but shall make a plan to visit you on the Emerald Isle. Hope they have red wine there.



I will never "forgo" this forum, it made too much of an impact on my life. We will meet one day, whether there which will be awesome, or here (my daughter is married to a kalahari cattle farmer). The Red wine is not an issue, you buy good SA wine at Tesco's at lower prices than what they charge us here in SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/6/15)

LOL @Paulie, just remind me by PM when you guys do a mini meet, and I'll make sure I drink one with you guys - you know I'm not shy .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (2/6/15)

You are awesome @johan ! You make this forum come alive! You never had to envy my pipe. if you asked it would have been yours! You know you are my older brother from another mother! Thanks for all your insight and information you share with us! Sorry i couldn't make it Sunday morning. Family values and all!. That pipe will suit you so much! Thanks for being an awesome brother always!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (2/6/15)

O, en ek het 'n awesome driptip vir jou vir jou pyp!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (2/6/15)

TylerD said:


> You are awesome @johan ! You make this forum come alive! You never had to envy my pipe. if you asked it would have been yours! You know you are my older brother from another mother! Thanks for all your insight and information you share with us! Sorry i couldn't make it Sunday morning. Family values and all!. That pipe will suit you so much! Thanks for being an awesome brother always!



Shite! hoe gee jy my nou 'n knop in my keel! Waars 'n bier dat ek hom kan afsluk .

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KieranD (2/6/15)

Oom @johan thank you for the kind words! I certainly have gained so much from you on this journey and it is sad to see you leaving us  But I look forward to future chats and "oom" calling here where it all began!
It was a great day out with some really awesome people! Glad to have been a part of it!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan (2/6/15)

KieranD said:


> Oom @johan thank you for the kind words! I certainly have gained so much from you on this journey and it is sad to see you leaving us  But I look forward to future chats and "oom" calling here where it all began!
> It was a great day out with some really awesome people! Glad to have been a part of it!



Geez! LOL brave @KieranD! - future chats proviso there is no feckin "oom." I agree on on your last sentence, that made at least sense to me .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KieranD (2/6/15)

johan said:


> Geez! LOL brave @KieranD! - future chats proviso there is no feckin "oom." I agree on on your last sentence, that made at least sense to me .


Ok ok! I get it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (4/6/15)

Thank you @johan for sharing your wisdom and friendship. You shone the light for me on a path to follow and i will always be thankful for that. Again sorry we could not spend more time together at VapCon, talking to you fascinates me, your knowledge and wisdom makes you such an awesome person to talk to, and if i may, call a friend.

May your time over the sea be full of happy days, sunshine (as much a Ireland can give) and smiles. May your wick never run dry and may there be plenty of happy, tasty clouds from the beautiful pipe of yours 

Till gcasfar le chéile sinn arís

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/15)

Awesome message @johan!

We should be thanking you for making all our journeys that much better, brighter and funnier!!

Looking forward to keeping in touch and wishing you all the best in Ireland!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (4/6/15)

kimbo said:


> Thank you @johan for sharing your wisdom and friendship. You shone the light for me on a path to follow and i will always be thankful for that. Again sorry we could not spend more time together at VapCon, talking to you fascinates me, your knowledge and wisdom makes you such an awesome person to talk to, and if i may, call a friend.
> 
> May your time over the sea be full of happy days, sunshine (as much a Ireland can give) and smiles. May your wick never run dry and may there be plenty of happy, tasty clouds from the beautiful pipe of yours
> 
> Till gcasfar le chéile sinn arís



Thank you very much for the kind words my friend  and yes we will meet again.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (4/6/15)

Silver said:


> Awesome message @johan!
> 
> We should be thanking you for making all our journeys that much better, brighter and funnier!!
> 
> Looking forward to keeping in touch and wishing you all the best in Ireland!



Thanks Silver for the kinds words, we will keep in touch, I promise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (4/6/15)

It was so great to finally meet you in person @johan ...and I was really glad I got to do so the day *before* your farewell party, as meeting you there would just have been strange - hello and goodbye 

The one blessing of the modern world and all our technology is that distance is no longer such a problem and we can still keep in touch with people no matter where in the world they are. It will be quite sad not to have you present at our future meets, but at least we can still chat with you on here  

You really are an amazing person, and we are very fortunate to have you as part of our community, whether you are local or abroad 

I do hope they have good local juice in Ireland - or you may have to start vaping Whiskey 

PS: I will remember to water my humor every so often

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (4/6/15)

free3dom said:


> It was so great to finally meet you in person @johan ...and I was really glad I got to do so the day *before* your farewell party, as meeting you there would just have been strange - hello and goodbye
> 
> The one blessing of the modern world and all our technology is that distance is no longer such a problem and we can still keep in touch with people no matter where in the world they are. It will be quite sad not to have you present at our future meets, but at least we can still chat with you on here
> 
> ...



Geez thanks free3dom - please don't water your style of humor or let anyone piss on it, we appreciate same as is .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (4/6/15)

Great post @johan Wishing you all the best with your move.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (4/6/15)

Great words @johan . And welcome to the EU! May I ask where about you will be? Maybe we can have vape meet somewhere sometime

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (4/6/15)

Tom said:


> Great words @johan . And welcome to the EU! May I ask where about you will be? Maybe we can have vape meet somewhere sometime



Thanks Tom, I'm moving to Ireland (Portadown, County Armagh for a couple of months and then on to either Navan, County Meath or Dundalk, County Louth - depended on some ongoing negotiations). I will frequent Stuttgart from time to time as the local university there is involved with one of our projects. Will definitely hook up with you for some vape meets - Luckily Europe is "small."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (4/6/15)

johan said:


> Thanks Tom, I'm moving to Ireland (Portadown, County Armagh for a couple of months and then on to either Navan, County Meath or Dundalk, County Louth - depended on some ongoing negotiations). I will frequent Stuttgart from time to time as the local university there is involved with one of our projects. Will definitely hook up with you for some vape meets - Luckily Europe is "small."


yeah, that would be cool. There is always something going on, like there is a "Vaper's BBQ" coming Saturday in Gelsenkirchen....500 tickets, and its sold out since February. Luckily I got tickets  
In October is the Vape exhibition in Oberhausen again....maybe something to consider?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/6/15)

Once I'm settled in, I will get up to speed with you regarding "whats on in Europe" @Tom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (4/6/15)

@johan not to mention that I met you in person for 30 seconds. I was looking for you at Vapecon but only had a brief moment to introduce myself to you. Your avatar helped me track you down 
Glad to have met you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (4/6/15)

all the best @johan , maybe we will meet in the future....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (5/6/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> @johan not to mention that I met you in person for 30 seconds. I was looking for you at Vapecon but only had a brief moment to introduce myself to you. Your avatar helped me track you down
> Glad to have met you.



Same here


----------



## johan (5/6/15)

andro said:


> all the best @johan , maybe we will meet in the future....



Thanks andro, we will definitely meet in future (its on my list).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (7/6/15)

Wow! Sounds so nice Ohm Johan. If I knew about it, I would've been there as well to bid you farewell, but, alas, I didn't know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

